#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Τέκτων: Νέο module για το Τέκτων - Εισαγωγή αρχείου 3DSMAX (*.3ds)

## Xάρης

Μόλις κυκλοφόρησε το νέο module για το Τέκτων που δίνει τη δυνατότητα εισαγωγής αρχείων 3DSΜΑΧ (*.3ds).

Αρχεία τύπου *.3ds είναι δυνατόν να εισαχθούν μέσα σε οποιοδήποτε αρχείο *.tek του αρχιτεκτονικού προγράμματος Τέκτων και να υποστούν επεξεργασία (μεταφορά, κλιμάκωση, κτλ.) μέσω των εντολών της οντότητας "Αντικείμενα".

Τα αρχεία 3DS εμφανίζονται στο φωτορεαλισμό ray trace μαζί με τα αντικείμενα του Τέκτονα. Μπορούν να κλιμακώνονται στο επιθυμητό μέγεθος και υπακούουν στο σύνολο των εντολών της "Επεξεργασίας".

*Λειτουργικότητα:*
Ενεργοποίηση της δυνατότητας εισαγωγής αρχείου *.3DS μέσω της οντότητας "Αντικείμενα".Εμφάνιση αντικειμένου του Τέκτονα στην κάτοψη και αντικειμένου 3DS στο φωτορεαλισμό.Κλιμάκωση αντικειμένου κατά την εισαγωγή του ή εκ των υστέρων μέσω σχετικής παραμέτρου.Εποπτεία στο παράθυρο πληροφοριών των αρχικών και τελικών διαστάσεων του 3DS αντικειμένου (πριν και μετά την κλιμάκωση).Καθορισμός της ακριβούς κλίσης του αντικειμένου μέσω σχετικής παραμέτρου.Δυνατότητα προεπισκόπησης των αντικειμένων στη σχετική καρτέλα των παραμέτρων, έτσι ώστε να διευκολύνεται η επιλογή τους.Δυνατότητα εναρμόνισης των διαστάσεων του αντικειμένου 3DS με τις διαστάσεις του αντικειμένου του Τέκτονα.Άμεση μετάβαση στην κατάσταση του φωτορεαλισμού κάνοντας δεξί κλικ στο χώρο εργασίας.

*Κόστος:* 190¤ + ΦΠΑ

*Πηγή:* ΕΔΩ

----------

